# Chris Henry (Could Die)



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> (CNN) -- Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver Chris Henry suffered "life-threatening injuries" after falling out of the bed of a pickup during a fight with his fiancee, police in Charlotte, North Carolina, said Wednesday.
> 
> The incident occurred shortly before noon Wednesday, when Henry's fiancee tried to drive off during a "domestic situation," only to have Henry jump into the bed of the truck, the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department said in a written statement.
> 
> ...


Source-http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/12/16/bengals.henry/


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Police: Bengals WR Henry dead at 26
> 
> Updated Dec 17, 2009 10:43 AM EDT
> Cincinnati Bengals wide receiver Chris Henry died early Thursday morning, according to a report on the Charlotte Observer Web site.
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/121609-Bengals-Henry?GT1=39002

He died this morning. Pretty sad, he was really young.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yeah man it sucks.. but thats life..


----------

